# Rats sleeping outside of "den".



## ZedFontaine (Apr 29, 2012)

Heya, me again.

I noticed my rats have been sleeping right outside of the den they have (wooden box with a hole for an entrance.). Also, they are sleeping a lot! Sure they are babies, but, eh, figured they be more full of life.

Thanks for the read!

-Zed


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Both of my boys sleep exposed in corners of the cage when not in a hammock. Babies sleep an awful lot, especially during the day as they are nocturnal. Keep an eye on it but nothing you're seeing in and of itself sounds strange.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

During the day, both of mine sleep together in one of the two hammocks, but if Daisy is sleepy while Toki is awake, she'll either curl up in the darkest corner, or have a nap in their straw tunnel/den thing.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rats are actually crepuscular, meaning they are most active in the evening and morning (dusk and dawn) but will slowly adapt to your own routine. Babies use a ton of energy growing, playing like mad beasts, etc, so when they sleep its hard and deep 

Rats will sleep all sorts of places if they are comfortable there


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

Actually, one of my females (Cupcake) usually prefers napping on a bare shelf instead of her hammock. Maybe she's too hot cuddled up with the other three (?).


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine like too sleep in the pod or on the shelf.....


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

I would think your behavior normal. Mine will sleep 'buried' in her little igloo when we (myself and live-in boyfriend) are not around or it is late at night, but will sleep in the open during the day when we are home. I think she does it so that she can be 'closer' to the activity going on out of her cage. I think you don't have anything to be alarmed for though -- I myself have just gotten a youngin to be a potential companion to my rat and boy, does she SLEEP!


----------

